# Apprentice Local 332 Santa Clara. Is any body working?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electrician530 said:


> Hello,
> I am an apprentice working in Sacramento. I have my interview with 332 in Santa Clara coming up. I am working now (non-union) and am busy. I am pretty nervous about going union quitting my job and then sitting in the hall waiting for work.
> Are the apprentices in this local busy? Any info on how it works once you join? Work for one contractor or many?
> I really appreciate any info. and advice.
> Thanks Fellas


 There are a lott of california guys on here so im sure they will help you out.:thumbup:

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:


----------



## brison1208 (Feb 1, 2011)

electrician530 said:


> Hello,
> I am an apprentice working in Sacramento. I have my interview with 332 in Santa Clara coming up. I am working now (non-union) and am busy. I am pretty nervous about going union quitting my job and then sitting in the hall waiting for work.
> Are the apprentices in this local busy? Any info on how it works once you join? Work for one contractor or many?
> I really appreciate any info. and advice.
> Thanks Fellas


If you are nervous about sitting in the hall waiting for work, why are you trying to go union then?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

electrician530 said:


> Hello,
> I am an apprentice working in Sacramento. I have my interview with 332 in Santa Clara coming up. I am working now (non-union) and am busy. I am pretty nervous about going union quitting my job and then sitting in the hall waiting for work.
> Are the apprentices in this local busy? Any info on how it works once you join? Work for one contractor or many?
> I really appreciate any info. and advice.
> Thanks Fellas


 I believe if you are accepted into the local you will not be required to quit you job for an open shop until you are gainfully employed within the union.Contact the director of your said program, they should be able to put your questions to rest.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I had similar thoughts at the time, but it could not have worked out better for me. I guess it's always a bit scary looking into the unknown, but you would have that too later on working non-union going from one company because you feel you need more to another company that you hope will be able to keep you working just as long.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

electrician530 said:


> Hello,
> I am an apprentice working in Sacramento. I have my interview with 332 in Santa Clara coming up. I am working now (non-union) and am busy. I am pretty nervous about going union quitting my job and then sitting in the hall waiting for work.
> Are the apprentices in this local busy? Any info on how it works once you join? Work for one contractor or many?
> I really appreciate any info. and advice.
> Thanks Fellas


If you are accepted you should be able to work no problem right now. we have no apprentices out of work and this summer is looking to be really busy. Good luck on your interview!


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

RUSSIAN said:


> If you are accepted you should be able to work no problem right now. we have no apprentices out of work and this summer is looking to be really busy. Good luck on your interview!


Right on, thats good to hear. Thanks for the heads up. I see your from the Bay. Your in that apprentiship 332? Or journeyman? You like it? 
Ya like I said I am busy now with my company just trying to get somewhere you know. Feel like I am spinning my wheels where I'm at.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm about a month away from finishing my apprenticeship! yes I like it, has treated me well so far. I know how you feel and one of the big reasons I applied was to better my career.


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Thanks-Interview?*

Thanks, congrats on almost finishing your apprenticship. Gettin ready for the journeman test? I am sure it's been a few years but how was the interview? Any thing I should know. I;m sure it'll be ok.
Thanks


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I really dont remember my interview. Already passed my my state cert, it was very easy, but the new test, based on the 08' code is supposed to be much harder(which is a good thing actually)
I do remember that I kept referring to my experience in the field and the interviewers kept telling me they wanted to hear about things outside my experience in the trade.


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats cool, I interview pretty well I think I'll be ok. Ya I just got the 2008 code book from the company I'm with now, Its got alotta info. I guess I got a few years to figure it out. 
It seems like most the apprentices in the 332 are busy? Is this true for journeyman too? 
Oh, you get into solar much?

Thanks for all the info-nice work on that test by the way.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah I am a first year. I just finished a job at Stanford, and just got sent out to another job immediately. I think they might take another class soon. Good luck buddy!

Edit- the job I'm going to now is all solar. Being in silicon valley, we do a lot of work that is "eco-friendly" or "green" and that includes solar, energy conservation etc. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask me!


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yo, Thanks for the message. Interview tomorrow! Hope it goes well. Thats cool your getting into some solar. I think thats important the way things are going. I'm stoked to hear your staying busy, I dont' know if you read my other posts but I'm working now and nervous about getting in the apprenticiship then gettin laid off, but I have heard apprentices are busy in the Bay. 
So hopefully I do well tomorrow, any advice?


----------



## bvhp415 (May 7, 2011)

I have similar concerns about the apprenticeships in the East Bay. I've applied in Sacramento, Stockton, Contra Costa, Santa Rosa, and Napa. I'd like to apply in Alameda County. Good to hear that there is a good amount of work in Santa Clara though. It's encouraging to hear, but that doesn't mean that there is enough work in the other counties.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

595 has some big jobs right now, so you might have luck getting in. I don't know what there books are like though.


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey,
I talked with you for a minute a while ago. I see your from the Bay. 332? I just had a quik question about work. Are you busy. All apprentices working? I passed my test did well on my interview (about 4 months ago) now they are calling me in for another interview. So I don't know what thats all about? any ideas? 
Anyways thanks bro


----------



## Benavides (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey I know its been a while since your interview im about to go to mine in a week to local 332 if you can tell me what to expect from the interview questions they asked you any tips will helped thanks.


----------



## electrician530 (Feb 20, 2011)

The invterview is like 6 guys at a table and you, they ask you about different problems you have had at work or school, stuff like tell us about a time when you incountered something you didn't feel was right or something that was dangerous stuff like that. Stay calm, awnser the questions completely. Its just like 10 questions in that same format. Have some answers thought out in your head. Dress nice, make eye contact shake their hands.
good luck


----------

